# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Tražimo primjere reklamiranja kršitelja Koda u 2014.

## Storma

Otvaram novu temu da mi je lakše pratiti  :Smile: 
Jeste li vidjeli neke nove (ili stare) reklame? Javite nam.

----------


## mašnica

Mi u bolnici i na jednom od unutarnjih prozora je cca A3 plakat tvrdi sa nazivon firme, medvjedicem u prirodi. Ne pise nista o Ad i sl. da fotkam i posaljem na monitoring?

----------


## Storma

> Mi u bolnici i na jednom od unutarnjih prozora je cca A3 plakat tvrdi sa nazivon firme, medvjedicem u prirodi. Ne pise nista o Ad i sl. da fotkam i posaljem na monitoring?


Može, hvala ti <3

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne znam da li ovo spada pod ovu rubriku, ali moram priznai da me clanak nazivcirao opako. Ova prva recenica kaze kako je majcino mlijeko najbolje (gotovo zato sto se tako mora), a onda hvale ad kako je najslicnije po sasavu majcinom mlijeku  i visoko kvaliteno. Mislim, da nemam pojma o prednostima dojenja i da imam malu bebu, nakon ovog clanka bih odmah isla kupiti AD:
http://zena.hr/clanak/beba/zamjensko..._dojencad/9791

----------

